# JMRI on a Raspberry Pi ?



## ripacheco (Jan 16, 2016)

Ever since my co-worker was talking to me about a Raspberry Pi board he got as a christmas gift, I've been thinking if this could be used to host JMRI.

I know laptops can be had for about $200.00 these days, but my geeky-side would love to setup a JMRI-based system around Raspberry Pi a touch screen.

Anybody knows if this has been done?


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, people have been doing this.

The Raspberry Pi 2 is the best version for this, as it has the most memory and best processor of the lot.

I think early on there were some issues with installing JMRI because of Linux files missing on the Raspberry Pi Linux builds, but the JMRI team I think has addressed all of those in the current version.

It may not have the power if you want to do a lot of things with it, but it seems to be working well for many people for the WiFi Throttle and other basic needs.

I still have yet to really play with this much as I haven't had time, but I have been following what others have been doing, and it seems to be working fine.


----------

